# Just in time for deer camp. Cheap way to cook your dinner



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

[youtube:3t1bxshj]http://www.youtube.com/v/-x71X04Q7kA?version=3&hl=en_US[/youtube:3t1bxshj]

I thought this was a pretty neat idea to cook a meal if you forgot extra fuel for your propane stove


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Just in time for deer camp. Cheap way to cook your dinne*

Can you believe people actually make and sell these on the internet for a big price tag?? Cool idea!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Just in time for deer camp. Cheap way to cook your dinne*

What are you talking about. Did someone edit your post?


----------

